# ka24de build questions



## 4thGenTinkerer (Nov 1, 2009)

Whats up dudes, I have a 2000 altima SE with 205k miles on it. I have decided that for my summer/fall project I am going to rebuild the ka. I would like to build the lower end for endurance and performance. I would like to have the head worked, but have read some things about not being able to get the desired flow due to the valve ports being too close together? Whats the deal with the head? Does that apply to NA engines, or just boosted applications? I dont think I will be delving into any turbo projects, just want to rebuild the ka with some forged lower end parts, up the compression a little, maybe an oil cooler. Seeing this little beastie hit 350K would be pretty cool. I put a 500 mile trans in it about 7k miles ago so I think im good there. I haven't started the teardown yet, but the engine is on the stand and im ready to get started. So, what source would you ka heads reccommend for good parts. I have about $3000 to put into it and need some guidence as to where to put the $. I have done a little searching and found some kits which looked good but I want to get some info from somebody who has personal experience with this. Thanks, looking forward your suggestions/ ideas.


----------

